# Need some help! Can't decide!! Mako or Sea Chaser



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

I can't decide whether to go with 2002 21' sea chaser w/150hp yamaha 2 stroke, or go with 2007 181 mako w/90hp mercury optimax. I wanted to take my inshore passion offshore and start doing more offshore spearfishing. But when I started looking I was only looking for an inshore or bayboat, I got side tracked to the sea chasers. The sea chaser is in mint condition and everything has been kept up perfectly, but the mako is better gas, doesn't restrict my inshore fishing love for redfish and I feel is capable of offshore situations if weather permits it. I just can't decide. I want to have a versatile boat and I want it to be affordable to run and be extremely reliable with not too much up keep. Give me some pros and cons! I NEED SOME GAME CHANGERS!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

To hell with that black anchor on that mako.... go with the seachaser.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Can you go with the mako with the yami?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Go with the Yamaha


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

i need reasons guys, REASONS!! lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DonJohnsonVice said:


> i need reasons guys, REASONS!! lol


Uh, do you want to make it home? Isn't that reason enough? Lol

In all honesty I love the mako, but I'd rather stick my pecker in a mouse trap than buy a mercury!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Uh, do you want to make it home? Isn't that reason enough? Lol
> 
> In all honesty I love the mako, but I'd rather stick my pecker in a mouse trap than buy a mercury!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Yep. On second thought, maybe a glue board. Although, I'd stick it in a snap trap rather than buy a Ficht!


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

this is all I've found so far guys


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Game changer= Pathfinder.


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

mrfish said:


> game changer= pathfinder.


show me one!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DonJohnsonVice said:


> show me one!


What's your price range?


----------



## jwabnitz (Mar 25, 2013)

go with the sea chaser!!!! the yamaha is better!!! and it is bigger so you can fish more comfortable, sea chaser is a reliable brand and the yamaha will save you on gas!


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

MrFish said:


> What's your price range?


around $10k


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 2006 115 Optimax on my bay boat and a 200 SWS Yamaha on my wa and love them both. The Optimax is reliable, quiet, and economical and I would buy another. I don't understand the bad press since my friends that have them love them as well.
Perdido


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I would go with the bigger boat. From personal experience I can tell you that the ride on a 21 ft. boat is much better than the ride on an 18 ft. boat when going across a choppy bay. Also, that yammy 150 2 stroke is an awesome engine.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I will also add that I think that the 90 hp on the 18 ft boat is a bit underpowered. Nothing worse for a boat not to have enough motor.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

stick with the yam.mako good boat,i wouldnt own a merc now and we had the merc dealership for 40 years.reasons are yamaha is just better built,better customer care on warranty.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I can tell you from experience, the Mako is JUNK ! any "bass pro shop" era Mako is garbage, I owned a 191 for a year and can say it was the biggest POS I have ever had, If I would have fished it another season i would have tore the console off of it, stress cracks EVERYWHERE, deck was cracking around the entire console, transom corners were cracking, Piss poor craftsmanship in every which way, shotty wiring, poor handling in rough water. I actually felt sorry for selling to another sucker that thought Mako is what they used to be.

Ived owned Hydra Sports, Boston Whalers, Wellcraft, McKee Craft, Cape Horn and a Aquasports, and by far the BPS Mako was the worst in Quality.

As far as the Optimax, its a fine motor, as is the Yammy.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Your not going to get much reliability with 10K for a 20' boat & motor. I gues you could get lucky though. I tried for nearly 2 yrs before finally just bit the bullet. 

Wish you luck!

I take some of that back. There are some good utility boats like the Carolina Skiff 19' with 115 and 130 2 strokes for under 10. They may not have the ride your looking for.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Split 1 said:


> Your not going to get much reliability with 10K for a 20' boat & motor. I gues you could get lucky though. I tried for nearly 2 yrs before finally just bit the bullet.
> 
> Wish you luck!
> 
> I take some of that back. There are some good utility boats like the Carolina Skiff 19' with 115 and 130 2 strokes for under 10. They may not have the ride your looking for.


You never know. OP should definitely do a sea test with a remote mechanic.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

DonJohnsonVice said:


> I can't decide whether to go with 2002 21' sea chaser w/150hp yamaha 2 stroke, or go with 2007 181 mako w/90hp mercury optimax. I wanted to take my inshore passion offshore and start doing more offshore spearfishing. But when I started looking I was only looking for an inshore or bayboat, I got side tracked to the sea chasers. The sea chaser is in mint condition and everything has been kept up perfectly, but the mako is better gas, doesn't restrict my inshore fishing love for redfish and I feel is capable of offshore situations if weather permits it. I just can't decide. I want to have a versatile boat and I want it to be affordable to run and be extremely reliable with not too much up keep. Give me some pros and cons! I NEED SOME GAME CHANGERS!


Buy them both lol :whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> You never know. OP should definitely do a sea test with a remote mechanic.


No doubt! :thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have 2 Sea Chasers and love them both.
A 2003 24 WA for offshore w 225 Yama 4 stroke with about 1500 hours.
and a 209 RG 18 for inshore with a 90 Yama 4
My boat mechanic calls Mercury "Welfare Motors" cause they don't want to work -- ever.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Youre not going to find a realiable 20' cc for 10k. Any engine getting near the 10 year range is going to have some problems soon. How big depends on how it was taken care of more than what brand. Ive had 5 boats with mercs on them and never had a single issue. It comes down to how they are treated.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

Mako is the boat but if you want to compare a Yamaha to a Mercury check how many used parts are available for a Mercury. Plenty I'm afraid. I had a Mercury once and it lasted 51 weeks. Thank God I had the one year warranty. I told them keep it and got a real motor. Yamaha will take you there and take you home. Mercury will advertise so they can sell. Yamaha tells by the consumers who won't give them up. Just try to pry one out of a boat owner's hand. Look for the boat you want and put the power you need on it. Don't fall for the package deal that is a deal for the dealer. Not a deal for you. Buy your boat and make sure maintenance is a top priority. You don't need a new boat but a newer motor. You can push a log home with a good motor but you can't push a pristine boat home with a broken motor. I have only been fishing for about forty years commercially and recreationally, mostly in New England. good luck.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

My brother had a 21 Sea Chaser V hull and it was by far the roughest riding boat I have ever experienced. It was like the hull was too light and flexible. We never lost sight of land and the seas were 2-3 and I felt like I had been in a prize fight when we got back to the dock. No experience with Mako. :thumbdown:


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bought a '98 Cape Horn in Sept '2008. Paid less than $10k. It had been sitting for 2-3 years as the owner was in Tuscaloosa. I ran it several times a month, even in Jan/Feb. Owned it for 5 years. Had the engine serviced once in 2009 and once in 2011. Just the standard tune up type service. I never had any issues. I sold it Jan '13. The engine seemed to run better every year I owned it. I used Walmart Oil and filled it up with whatever gas station was most convenient. Never had an issue.

It was a 1996 Yamaha 2 Stroke. I guess I could have been lucky and may have had the same luck with any other engine but when I was searching for a new boat, I specifically looked for Yamaha.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you see this?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/bay-boat-sale-146414/


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

Split 1 said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/bay-boat-sale-146414/


already went by and checked that one out! lol


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Another bit of advice....keep looking around and take your time.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Decisions decisions wish I had the same problem......:no:

my two cents go with the sea chaser, and the 150 Yamaha.....:whistling:

If you go offshore you can get back quicker and safer when the weather and waves get rough. You can still fish the bay in it when you desire.

:thumbup::yes::notworthy:


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Another bit of advice....keep looking around and take your time.


the key to success


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

its hard for me, being that I am picky


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

DonJohnsonVice said:


> its hard for me, being that I am picky


Then I'd move on.


----------



## Side Tracked (May 16, 2013)

New member here, but I've been visiting the site for many years. My opinion is "don't limit yourself to one or two brands", there are many good solid boats out there. I waited several years to decide on my first real boat, and in 2004 I found "in excellent condition" a 1997 Century 2100 WA w/ a 150 Yamaha that had only 234 hours on it. Picked it up from a retired man in Daphne Al., his kids had grown and he really didn't feel comfortable launching and retrieving it himself. Been a great boat and even though I'm not close to the salt water (north Louisiana), I still enjoy trailering it down to Cocodrie or Lake Charles La. whenever I can, and occasionally to P'cola. I love the setup of a WA and the ability to have the family onboard with shelter and comfort, (translate = toilet) and it's been solid as a bay boat and the fair weather trips offshore too. Be patient! It will pay off!


----------



## DonJohnsonVice (May 10, 2013)

Side Tracked said:


> New member here, but I've been visiting the site for many years. My opinion is "don't limit yourself to one or two brands", there are many good solid boats out there. I waited several years to decide on my first real boat, and in 2004 I found "in excellent condition" a 1997 Century 2100 WA w/ a 150 Yamaha that had only 234 hours on it. Picked it up from a retired man in Daphne Al., his kids had grown and he really didn't feel comfortable launching and retrieving it himself. Been a great boat and even though I'm not close to the salt water (north Louisiana), I still enjoy trailering it down to Cocodrie or Lake Charles La. whenever I can, and occasionally to P'cola. I love the setup of a WA and the ability to have the family onboard with shelter and comfort, (translate = toilet) and it's been solid as a bay boat and the fair weather trips offshore too. Be patient! It will pay off!


I agree, I was just seeing what people would have to say! Anyways.. I am looking for more of a Bay/inshore boat now. I don't want to restrict myself from my honey holes.


----------

